# Here is what we deal with in Marin



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Marin water district signs emphasize e-bike ban

Comments are actually quite civil, compared to what normally is said.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

sfgiantsfan said:


> Comments are actually quite civil, compared to what normally is said.


You mean the comments calling for the banning of all bicycles? Doesn't seem very civil to me, unless you were referring to civil war.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

life behind bars said:


> You mean the comments calling for the banning of all bicycles? Doesn't seem very civil to me, unless you were referring to civil war.


I should have said much more civil than normal. I bet by tonight the anti bike crowd will be full force. 
The funny thing is that MMWD just bought a bunch of ebikes for the rangers.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

sfgiantsfan said:


> I should have said much more civil than normal. I bet by tonight the anti bike crowd will be full force.
> The funny thing is that MMWD just bought a bunch of ebikes for the rangers.


Yeah, for a so called liberal area it sure sounds a lot like the Taliban runs things there.


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

sfgiantsfan said:


> Marin water district signs emphasize e-bike ban
> 
> Comments are actually quite civil, compared to what normally is said.


Guy Palmer wrote:
"It's also ironic because just the other day, when I was taking my mother for a walk, a water district ranger happened to encounter us .. on an E-bike. And sure, they(the rangers) should be allowed and in fact encouraged to use E-bikes to discharge their duties."

So ah, you got rangers on ebikes patrolling for people on ebikes......wow


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

Feel for you west coasters, so far here in Pa we have no restrictions that I know of. Very unfortunate about ebike misconceptions on trails usage. Having been on my Monterra 2 for a couple of months I would say ebike are less prone to trail damage then full pedal Mtn bikes, less tire break on climbs and descents, weigh of the bike and plus tires a big plus. As far as speed with 20 mph limiter I'm way faster down and on level trails on my full pedal bikes.


----------



## Jim_bo (Jul 31, 2011)

figofspee said:


> Guy Palmer wrote:
> "It's also ironic because just the other day, when I was taking my mother for a walk, a water district ranger happened to encounter us .. on an E-bike. And sure, they(the rangers) should be allowed and in fact encouraged to use E-bikes to discharge their duties."
> 
> So ah, you got rangers on ebikes patrolling for people on ebikes......wow


"Tyranny is defined as that which is legal for the government but illegal for the citizenry."

-Thomas Jefferson


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Land managers are just civil servants, not the government. Marin has issues like nowhere else.


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

Jim_bo said:


> "Tyranny is defined as that which is legal for the government but illegal for the citizenry."
> 
> -Thomas Jefferson


Yes! We should all have the right to nuclear weapons, automatic assault rifles, inside intelligence, ungoverned police vehicles, etc. Freedom over common sense!


----------



## tretopflir (May 31, 2018)

mountainbiker24 said:


> Yes! We should all have the right to nuclear weapons, automatic assault rifles, inside intelligence, ungoverned police vehicles, etc. Freedom over common sense!


Are Automatic Assault rifles legal in any state?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_bo (Jul 31, 2011)

mountainbiker24 said:


> Yes! We should all have the right to nuclear weapons, automatic assault rifles, inside intelligence, ungoverned police vehicles, etc. Freedom over common sense!


Your passive aggression is noted. But this was the perspective of one of our key founding fathers. So, if you so strongly disagree with this, then you disagree with the principles our country was founded upon.

But I do see it as a huge stretch to suggest a water district employee riding an eBike is akin to nuclear weapons. The obvious point is that there is really no reason for banning ebikes, especially class 1 ebikes. If area is such that class 1 ebikes are a hazard to safety or the environment, water district employees should not be able to ride them either.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

tretopflir said:


> Are Automatic Assault rifles legal in any state?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Uhmmm, yes.


----------



## tretopflir (May 31, 2018)

Is that an AR16?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

tretopflir said:


> Is that an AR16?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go ask on arfcom. You can ask what they think about e-motorbikes while you're there.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

figofspee said:


> So ah, you got rangers on ebikes patrolling for people on ebikes......wow


In our parks Rangers and other park personnel use pickups, quads, etc.. to do their jobs in non-motorized access areas. They are employees and not bound by recreational user regulations. Not exactly a novel concept.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

sfgiantsfan said:


> Marin water district signs emphasize e-bike ban
> 
> Comments are actually quite civil, compared to what normally is said.


Nice signs. I have seen them of numerous trails I ride my bicycle. I appreciate the clarity as some people can't understand what "non-motorized" means without some help.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Jim_bo said:


> "Tyranny is defined as that which is legal for the government but illegal for the citizenry."
> 
> -Thomas Jefferson


Typical Jim_bo. This quotation appears nowhere in Jefferson's writings, according to the Monticello Society, the keepers of Jefferson's legacy. I suspect it's origins are with the modernTea Party.

The next thing you'll tell us is that Paul Revere rode an ebike on his midnight ride.

Look it up
https://www.monticello.org/site/jefferson/tyranny-defined-which-legal-government-spurious-quotation


----------



## brownpownow (Jul 19, 2018)

techfersure said:


> Feel for you west coasters, so far here in Pa we have no restrictions that I know of.


Perhaps this is a case of "ignorance is bliss"?

"I contacted the PGC & DCNR and both replied no as long as it has a motor. " (https://www.huntingpa.com/forums/21...ctric-bike-usage-during-archery-season-2.html)

http://forums.mtbr.com/pennsylvania/pennsylvania-e-bike-info-thread-1015243.html


----------

